# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Tegen Depressie aan?

## becky

Je bereikt hier jammer genoeg niks mee. Je mag gerust je verhaal aan mij vertellen als je dit wilt natuurlijk. Je kan er ook over praten met iemand die je vertrouwt en kent. Dat je moet wachten op de resultaten van je exa denk ik, maakt alles natuurlijk veel moeilijker en nog ingewikkelder. Ik kan je niet vertellen wat je moet doen, maar ik kan wel luisteren, en dit helpt misschien ook.

----------


## Petra717

ik wil vandaag nu eerst een mail na school sturen om duidelijkheid... 
maar aan de ene kant, ik roep al een poos om duidelijkheid maar heb gevoel als of ik tegen een dicht deur aan het roepen ben...

----------


## Petra717

en ondertussen wekken ze alleen nog maar meer onduidelijkheid bij mij op... met dingen ze die weer op mij schuiven, maar wel zeggen dat het hun fout is en dat ik nog van ze hoor.... maar wat heb ik hier aan? 

Bij elk ding waar 2 docenten voor staan, spreken ze beiden het totaal tegenovergestelde...
Ik weet niet waar ik heen kan om hier duidelijkheid om te vragen, want als je bij elkaar zet helpt niet en het naar de metor en opleidingsbeheerder stappen werkt ook niet, want hier speelt hetzelfde verhaal... 
ondertussen is er straks wel examen en wil ik duidelijkheid op welke manier ik mij moet afmelden....

----------


## becky

Dit is natuurlijk heel vervelend dat ze elkaar tegen spreken. Zo wordt het nog verwarrender voor je. Ik hoop echt voor jou dat je vlug meer duidelijkheid hebt en dat ze eens overeen komen met wat ze je vertellen. Want nu heb je er ook totaal niets aan.

----------


## Petra717

Er is een docente die wil ik graag als aanspreekpunt. Hier heb goed wederzijds contact mee...
Maar mag van de opleidingsbeheerder als deze docente hiermee instemt en in overleg gaat met leerlingenbegeleidster. De leerlingebegeleidster zegt dat ik haar niet eens mag vragen... maar moet ik het nou wel of niet vragen?

----------


## becky

Als ik jou was zou ik het wel vragen. Je kunt dan nog altijd zien wat die docente zegt. Je beslist uiteindelijk zelf bij wie je je goed voelt en bij wie niet.

----------


## becky

Ik heb ook een paar jaar geleden een docent in vertrouwen genomen en toen zij uiteindelijk te bezorgd was om mij heeft zij iemand van sovoarte gecontacteerd, waar ik uiteindelijk dan bij ben gegaan. Die persoon van sovoarte heeft dan tegen die docente zitten reclameren dat zij het allemaal erger had gemaakt en als ze direct haar had ingericht dat ik dan allang geholpen zou geweest zijn en het nooit zo ver zou gekomen zijn. Maar ik heb uiteindelijk meer gehad aan die docente dan aan die persoon van sovoarte. Ook omdat ik een beter contact had met die docente en haar meer vertrouwde. Ik wil je zo maar aantonen dat je beter zelf beslist wat je doet en dat er wel altijd iemand zal zijn die er niet mee akkoord is, maar uiteindelijk moet je doen wat je voor jezelf het beste vindt.

----------


## Petra717

dankje wel becky, 

Ik denk dat ik dat zeker ook ga doen! Desnoods buiten de leerlingenbeleidster. 
Het gevoel om haar te vragen zat al in mijn hoofd en werdt sterker na ons gesprek van maandag. Toen ik mijn hele goede vriendin/klasgenote (heeft geen les van deze docente) vertelde hier over zei zij: Dit is geen toeval, dit moet je koesteren. Wel voeld het nog zo vreemd omdat ik haar nog maar zo kort ken (docent) en we nu al zoveel gedeeld hebben. 

Om meer duidelijkheid te wekken. I.v.m. de rechtzaak en gezondheid loopt het momenteel niet echt lekker op school. Afgelopen vrijdag was er een positieve zitting en het weekend had ik voor het eerst in maanden geen last van machtmerries en heb een hele nachten door geslapen. Daarnaast had ik heerlijk gewerkt (eindelijk weer met mijn collega) en een goed gesprek gehad met mijn ex en vriendin en veel lol gehad. Ik voelde me maandag dus best goed en zag het zonnetje even weer schijnen. Ik had haar boek even geleent en kwam die terug brengen... en het eerste wat ze zei was: "Je lacht! wat fijn om eindelijk weer eens een echte lach bij je te zien!" Ze had nog een vraagje over de zitting, dus ik haar uitleggen en ze was echt oprecht zo blij voor mij :Smile:  . Maar begreep mijn twijfel ook. 
Op een gegeven moment waren we even lkkr aan't bij kletsen toen ze opeens zei: "weetje wat ik gister heb gedaan?" ik "nou?" Zij: "ik ben gister bij een vriendin op de bank in slaap gevallen en ze kregen me niet wkkr :Stick Out Tongue: ". Ik vroeg gelijk hoelaat dat was, want ik had dat ook gedaan bij een vriendin en wat bleek: we waren op hetzelfde tijdstip in slaapgevallen en hadden even lang geslapen :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue: ! Echt heel apart, maar wel grappig. 

heeel erg bedankt voor je advies! 

Toodles, 
Petra

----------


## becky

Dat is graag gedaan. Ik versta dat het vreemd aanvoelt maar ik kende die lk ook nog maar 4 maand. Ik durfde het zelf niet goed vertellen en een vriendin heeft dan eerst bij haar geweest en gezegd dat ik met iets zat en ik het niet echt durfde zeggen tegen haar. Daardoor is de schrik om het te zeggen ook al vermindert omdat ik de eerste stap niet echt meer hoefde te zetten. 

Het is goed dat je eens een goede nachtrust hebt gehad, want dan heb je ook weer wat meer energie. 

Je hebt zo te horen wel een goeie band met die vriendin, want dit komt niet echt vaak voor dat je op hetzelfde moment in slaap valt en even lang slaapt.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Dat is graag gedaan. Ik versta dat het vreemd aanvoelt maar ik kende die lk ook nog maar 4 maand. Ik durfde het zelf niet goed vertellen en een vriendin heeft dan eerst bij haar geweest en gezegd dat ik met iets zat en ik het niet echt durfde zeggen tegen haar. Daardoor is de schrik om het te zeggen ook al vermindert omdat ik de eerste stap niet echt meer hoefde te zetten. 
> 
> Het is goed dat je eens een goede nachtrust hebt gehad, want dan heb je ook weer wat meer energie. 
> 
> Je hebt zo te horen wel een goeie band met die vriendin, want dit komt niet echt vaak voor dat je op hetzelfde moment in slaap valt en even lang slaapt.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Ik heb idd een goede band met mijn vriendin... 
Maar dat van het slapen en dat stukje om duidelijkheid te geven ging over het gesprek met mijn docente Engels. Mijn docente en ik hadden dus op het zelfde moment even lang geslapen! 
Ik heb een uur geleden te horen gekregen (telefonisch) dat ik buiten de lessen geen contact meer mag hebben met deze docente :Mad: ! We hebben elkaar alweer gesproken (mail) en hebben besloten ons hier niet aan te houden.

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

ja bij mij was dit ook zo. Ze zeiden tegen die leerkracht dat ze anders problemen ging krijgen. Maar we hebben ons daar ook niet aangehouden en ik heb nu nog steeds contact met die leerkracht via mail en msn ook al zit ik niet meer op die school

groetkes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> ja bij mij was dit ook zo. Ze zeiden tegen die leerkracht dat ze anders problemen ging krijgen. Maar we hebben ons daar ook niet aangehouden en ik heb nu nog steeds contact met die leerkracht via mail en msn ook al zit ik niet meer op die school
> 
> groetkes
> becky


Wat fijn om te horen! Dat is zeker bijzonder! 
dit beloofd misschien nog wat!  :Smile:   :Wink:  

Ik heb trouwens een mail gestuurd naar mijn leerlingbegeleider, om meer duidelijkheid. Kreeg een mail terug dat ik vandaag moest langskomen, belde ik naar school omdat ik me trein had gemist en dat het dus later werdt. Werdt ik doorverbonden, bleek dat ze geen eens tijd had :Confused: ! Dus toen hebben we een deel telefonisch besproken en nu moet ik volgende week woensdag langskomen. We hadden het ook over dat ik het vertrouwen in de school verlies en ook in haar, door alle onduidelijkheid en tegenspraken en het gevoel dat er niet naar mij geluisterd werdt. Ze begreep dat niet en wou dat uit gepraat hebben, maar ik zei dat werkt niet telefonisch. Ik zou 1 aanspreekpunt krijgen, maar ik heb nu gehoord wie dat zijn... mijn opleidingsbeheerder, zij en nog een andere docente... nou dit noem ik niet 1!... maar dat ligt weer aan mij :Confused: ... Over de onduidelijkheid en tegenspraken wou ze ook duidelijkheid dus ik noe 3 voorbeelden, roep ze ja dan moet je bij je nieuwe mentor zijn (mijn opleidingsbeheerder, zij en een andere docente).... ik volg het nog steeds niet. maar ik hoor het wel..
Dus ik heb mijn opleidingsbeheerder maar een mail gestuurd met over dit gebeuren....

----------


## becky

Het is maar normaal dat je je vertrouwen in haar verliest. Je zou voor minder. Het is ook maar raar dat je eerst moest komen, maar dat je dan te horen krijgt dat ze geen tijd heeft. Het lijkt alsof ze het zelf allemaal niet goed weet. Je hebt nu 3 mensen bij wie je terecht kunt, maar de kans is groot dat zij elkaar weer zullen tegen spreken. En als je niemand van die personen vertrouwt, zul je er ook niet veel aan hebben vrees ik. Het klinkt echt allemaal heel verwarrend en het is net alsof je van de ene persoon naar de andere wordt gestuurd. Je hebt gelijk dat je dit niet kan uitpraten via de telefoon. Ik hoop dat je rap een mail terug krijgt van je opleidingsbeheerder en dat je eindelijk duidelijkheid krijgt.

----------


## Petra717

ik verwacht het niet, want de leerlingenbegeleidster werkt alleen maar op maandag, dinsdag en woensdag. Mijn opleidingsbeheerder is morgen en vrijdag op studiedag en de andere docente (die ik niet ken) moet een afspraak met mij maken via de leerlingenbegeleidster want zij heeft mijn mail adres niet. En die docente is alleen op maandag op school en de leerlingebegeleidster wil mijn mail adres ook niet doorgeven. dus dit zal nog wel een weekje duren:S... 
maar ik zit ondertussen met de gebakken peren. Maar ze kennen mij daar langer dan vandaag, dus zullen ze wel weten dat ik het hier niet bij laat zitten. Mijn opleidingsbeheerder heeft hier helemaal ervaring mee, we hadden aan het begin van dit jaar nog een wisselwerking...

Petra

----------


## becky

Ik denk dat het moeilijk voor je zal zijn om tegen die docente iets te zeggen die je totaal niet kent. Ja het zal geen gemakkelijke week voor je worden als je nog zo lang moet wachten. Ze maken het op jouw school echt ingewikkeld, terwijl je zelf met die docent met wie je een goed contact hebt, wil verder praten, wat je ook gaat doen. Het is dom van hen dat ze dat niet willen op jouw school en je dat verbieden.

becky

----------


## Petra717

Voor mij gevoel wordt, maken ze het voor mij alleen maar moeilijker en daarmee ook het probleem groter. Mij kennende zal er nu heel wat moeten gebeuren om mijn vertrouwen (terug) te winnen. 
Maandag hadden mijn docente Engels en ik afgesproken op school. We hebben nu afgesproken op een anderde locatie, om meer gedonder met school te voorkomen. Ze snapt ook niet waarom het op deze manier moet. 
Maar het fijne is wel dat ik nu iemand van binnen uit (docente Engels) aan mijn kant heb staan. Ik ben vanaaf bij een goede vriend geweest voor afleiding, heeft zeker geholpen! 
Ik probeer er neit te veel bij stil te staan en me gedachten op belangrijkere dingen te richten! 

Liefs,
Petra

----------


## becky

Ja het is het best dat je ergens anders hebt afgesproken, anders zou je je er toch alleen maar meer problemen van krijgen. Ik ben blij voor je dat je wat afleinding hebt gehad door bij die vriend te gaan. Ikzelf probeer ook zoveel mogelijk afleiding te zoeken maar dit helpt niet altijd. Bij mij zien ze het meestal niet wanneer ik mij echt slecht voel, gewoon omdat ik doe alsof alles goed gaat en ik een muur rond mij heb opgetrokken. Maar de momenten dat ik eens afleiding heb gehad, ben ik daarna wel blij dat ik eindelijk eens een moment rust hebt gehad en aan niets heb moeten denken.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

verklaar je nader....

----------


## becky

Door vroegere gebeurtenissen ben ik gekwets enz geweest, waardoor ik nog geslotener ben geworden. Ik heb de meeste dingen ook verdrongen en dus niet verwerkt. Ik laat ook aan bijna niemand zien hoe ik mij echt voel. Ik doe altijd alsof alles heel goed met mij gaat, ook al is dit totaal niet zo. Doordat ik dit al jaren doe, is dit ook een automatisme geworden en is het nog moeilijker om te tonen aan andere hoe ik mij voel.

Over die afleiding is het dan vooral dat ik dan eens wegga. Maar soms denk ik dan als ik bij men vrienden ben, van ik was beter thuis gebleven. Met rust bedoel ik vooral dat ik soms zelfmoordgedachten heb, en als ik dan echt eens afleiding heb, denk ik daar dan ook niet aan, en voel ik mij dan ook wat beter. Dan denk ik ook niet van het is beter dat ik er niet meer ben en als ik er niet meer ben, moet ik aan niets meer denken en heb ik dus ook rust. Ik weet niet of het wa duidelijker is voor je nu?

----------


## Petra717

> Door vroegere gebeurtenissen ben ik gekwets enz geweest, waardoor ik nog geslotener ben geworden. Ik heb de meeste dingen ook verdrongen en dus niet verwerkt. Ik laat ook aan bijna niemand zien hoe ik mij echt voel. Ik doe altijd alsof alles heel goed met mij gaat, ook al is dit totaal niet zo. Doordat ik dit al jaren doe, is dit ook een automatisme geworden en is het nog moeilijker om te tonen aan andere hoe ik mij voel.
> 
> Over die afleiding is het dan vooral dat ik dan eens wegga. Maar soms denk ik dan als ik bij men vrienden ben, van ik was beter thuis gebleven. Met rust bedoel ik vooral dat ik soms zelfmoordgedachten heb, en als ik dan echt eens afleiding heb, denk ik daar dan ook niet aan, en voel ik mij dan ook wat beter. Dan denk ik ook niet van het is beter dat ik er niet meer ben en als ik er niet meer ben, moet ik aan niets meer denken en heb ik dus ook rust. Ik weet niet of het wa duidelijker is voor je nu?



Zet je hier nou net mijn gedachten/gevoelens neer?

----------


## becky

uhm eigenlijk niet, dit is hoe ik mij voel en denk. Maar als het net jouw gedachten en gevoelens zijn, wil ik mij daarvoor ecxuseren. Want het is totaal niet mijn bedoeling om jouw gedachten en gevoelens neer te schrijven. Ik hoop dat je daarvoor niet boos ofzo bent

----------


## Petra717

Neej juist integendeel! 
het spreekt me juist zo aan! 
en omdat ik z'n gevoel kreeg, zette ik het bericht: verklaar je nader! 

Ik wil ook naar jouw verhaal luisteren meid! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Lastig is dat, dat concentratie probleem, of niet! 
Ik heb hier ook erg last van. Die zelfmoordgedachten, in hoe ga je hier mee om? 
dat de slaperigheid (overdag), concentratie probleem en de zelfmoord gedachten, gewoon beginnen te worden of al zo ver zijn! is echt niet goed! ik hoop dat je dat wel inziet! want zo niet dan ben ik bang dat je er ook niet meer vanaf komt! (srry) dit omdat je gezondheid een balans is tussen lichaam en geest.

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## becky

Ja dat is heel lastig, ik ben heel vaak aan het dromen of gewoon met andere dingen bezig dan aan het opletten tijdens de les. Ik probeer niet toe te geven aan die gedachten. Het is niet altijd even gemakkelijk. Vooral de tijden dat ik bv in mijn bed lig en dus tijd heb om na te denken. Of ik heb dit ook soms tijdens de les. Dit vind ik nog het lastigste. Ik snij mezelf ook soms als ik het echt niet meer zie zitten. Ik doe dit niet zo echt veel, maar ik weet dat dit totaal geen oplossing is en dat het beter is dat ik het niet doe. Ja ik weet dat dat niet gezond is. Ik studeer verpleegkunde dus ik weet er redelijk wat vanaf. Dit maakt het soms ook wel moeilijk omdat als ik in contact om met patiënten die ook depressief zijn, versta en begrijp ik hen goed, maar ik kan dit niet echt laten merken doordat de vpk dit niet weten en niemand van mijn school buiten die ene leerkracht dan. 

groetjes
becky

----------


## becky

hoi petra 717

Heb je al iets meer gehoord van die contact personen waar je je toe moet richten?

----------


## Petra717

Hee Becky! 

Wat lief dat je er naar vraagt! 
Om eerlijk te zijn niet echt:S. Ik zit momenteel nog steeds ziek thuis, heb een flinke oorontsteking en heb totaal geen energie hierdoor. 
Dat is tevens ook de reden dat ik nog niet had gereageerd op je link... 
Maar vandaag had mijn eigen klas examen (waar ik dus was buiten gesloten) Ik mocht dus nog wel helpen met het gedeelte wat we met z'n 2 moesten doen (naar veel gezeur). Eigenlijk had ik niet de energie, maar heb het toch gedaan en er was ook een klasgenoot die een auto ongeluk had gehad en daardoor pas 10 min voor de start binnen kwam (i.v.m. 1 uur). Ik heb haar toen snel geholpen, zodat ze toch op tijd kon starten... Maar toen ze eenmaal gestart waren was ik total:S Omdat ik vandaag om half 12 een gesprek had met de leerlingbegeleidster... Moest ik wel blijven dacht ik, ik wou duidelijkheid. Ik had me kussen toch mee (had geslapen bij een klasgenoot zodat ik iets langer kon blijven liggen vanochtend) en ben dus eerst gaan liggen... 
Het gesprek met de leerlingenbegeleidster is na 20min afgekapt omdat ik zo min werdt en alles eruit gooide, waarnaar ze me naar huis heeft gestuurd. 
Maar of we dingen hebben uitgesproken, nee... Meer duidelijkheid, het enige dat de andere docente (die mijn mail adres niet had) mij had verwacht gister ochtend, maar dat de leerlingenbegeleidster de mail vandaag pas las... 
Maar ik was er toch niet dus... Ik heb nog geen mail van mijn opleidingsbeheerder ontvangen. De leerlingenbegeleidster gaat hier achteraan...:S Maar ik heb er echt niet veel vertrouwen in. Ik liet ook nauwelijks wat los. Ze bleef maar vragen en ik gaf zeer onduidelijke antwoorden terug. Ik dacht echt even, zo ik kan dit spelletje ook spelen!
Maar ik heb in trein (1u) helemaal geslapen en thuis nog eens 4,5u en heb nu iets meer energie... 
Ik heb gemeld dat ik deze week niet meer op school kom. En dat ik dan wel weer merk. 

Als ik meer energie heb zal ik op jouw verhaal reageren! 
Thanks 4 asking! 

Liefs,
Petra

----------


## becky

hey

Dat geeft niet ze. Rust maar goed uit zodat ge weer wat energie hebt. Dat je bijne niets loste is normaal denk ik. De eerste keer dat ik met die persoon van sovoarte praatte, zei ik ook bijna niets. Ik had mij volledig afgesloten en toonde ook totaal geen gevoelens. Dat was een soort van veiligheid voor mij. Misschien is dit wel ook het geval bij jou maar dat weet ik natuurlijk niet. Ik hoop dat je vlug bent genezen en dat je terug weer energie hebt. 

groetjes
becky

----------


## becky

hoi petra,

Ik ben blij dat je trug naar school mag. Heb je al terug met 1 van die 3 mensen gesproken of zie je er het nut niet meer van in om met hen te praten. Want als je ze toch niet vertrouwt, heeft het weinig zin volgens mij dat je ermee moet praten. 

Lukt het een beetje nu je geen anti-depressiva niet meer neemt?

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

Heey Becky, 
Wat fijn om iets van je te horen? 
Hoe gaat het nu met jouw? heb je al gesproken met je huisarts over je bijwerkingen? en merk je inmiddels al verschil?
Hoest nu met de concentratie? 

Antwoord op jouw vragen, maandag a.s. heb ik een gesprek met 1 van de 3, ik verwacht er niet veel van. Ik heb nog wel even gesproken met me leerlingenbegeleidster, maar jah het kwam erop neer dat ik de 1 contactpersoon te letterlijk nam en het aan mij lag. Ze weten dat ik nu weer naar school mag, waarneer ik er niet ben en dat het grootste struikelblok is afgesloten (de rechtzaak). Meer krijgen ze ook niet van mij te horen, heb mijn masker weer helemaal op. Het vertrouwen is er niet, dus ook niet het nut om te praten.
Zeker nu bekend is geworden dat er nog meer gedonder is binnen de school... 
Ik trek me hier weinig van aan en probeer het zo prettig mogelijk te maken en de goede dingen in de school te zien (wat wel steeds moeilijker wordt aangezien er nu ookal openlijk wordt over besproken en ons wordt gevraagd naar oplossingen).

Ondertussen houd mijn docent Engels mij in de gaten :Smile: ... Maar afgelopen woensdag hield ik ook bij haar mij masker even op. Ze had dit wel door en gaf dat ook aan (indirect). Dit deed mij goed, maar wrom kon ik het niet aannemen? 

Ik moet je zeggen zonder de anti-depressiva, gaat het wel beter. Heb wel even ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad, maar nu gaat het een stuk beter dan met... Ik ben er nu al 2 weken geleden mee gestopt en heb het 2,5 week gebruikt (niet dagelijks). Misschien zou het goed zijn om het wel te slikken (dan wel een ander), maar ik wil het niet. 
Dit omdat ik medicatie zoveel mogelijk vermijd, ik krijg al genoeg medicatie en het vertrouwen in mijn huisarts er niet is, ik zou mijn verhaal niet bij hem kunnen doen. 

eumm volgens mij heb ik je antwoorden nu beantwoord...

Hoop snel iets van je te horen! 
tot snel! 
Groetjes petra

ps in de rubriek geestelijke gezondheid staat wat meer info, wat erin me koppie omgaat...

----------


## becky

hey petra

Viel het gistren een beetje mee?

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

Bedankt dat je aan me dacht!!! 

Hoe gaat het nu met jou? 
Geniet je een beetje van de paasdagen? 


Groetjes
Petra

----------


## becky

> Bedankt dat je aan me dacht!!! 
> 
> Hoe gaat het nu met jou? 
> Geniet je een beetje van de paasdagen? 
> 
> 
> Groetjes
> Petra


Gaat niet zo goed. Maar hou wel nog een weekje vol. Dan ga ik terug naar men huisarts. Heb nog geen mail gestuurd naar die docente.
Ben bij familie geweest, had er totaal geen zin in, maar heb niks laten merken.

Hoe gaat het met jou.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Gaat niet zo goed. Maar hou wel nog een weekje vol. Dan ga ik terug naar men huisarts. Heb nog geen mail gestuurd naar die docente.
> Ben bij familie geweest, had er totaal geen zin in, maar heb niks laten merken.
> 
> Hoe gaat het met jou.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Heey Becky, 

Nu niet opgeven meid! Je bent sterk en bent het zeker waard! Er zijn mensen die genoeg mensen die om je geven er er graag voor je willen zijn! Probeer dat toe te laten!! 
Viel het familie bezoek achteraf mee of tegen? 
Zet 'm op meid! je kunt het!!!!

Groetjes,
Petra
ps die je valt die docente niet lastig! integendeel!

----------


## becky

> Heey Becky, 
> 
> Nu niet opgeven meid! Je bent sterk en bent het zeker waard! Er zijn mensen die genoeg mensen die om je geven er er graag voor je willen zijn! Probeer dat toe te laten!! 
> Viel het familie bezoek achteraf mee of tegen? 
> Zet 'm op meid! je kunt het!!!!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Petra
> ps die je valt die docente niet lastig! integendeel!


Viel mee, maar het er totaal geen zin in. Heb wel gedaan alsof ik het leuk vond en me amuseerde, dus ze hebben totaal niks gemerkt.
Weet dat er mensen zijn die mij graag willen helpen, maar voorlopig los ik het wel nog alleen op. Wil soms wel graag praten met iemand, maar doe het dan toch niet. Niet iedereen begrijpt het en heb al eens een reactie gekregen van kvind dat wel raar hoor. Dan heb ik ook zoiets van ja laat ook maar. Hou het al zo lang vol, dus zal ik het deze week ook nog wel volhouden tot ik bij men huisarts kan. 

groetjes
Becky

----------


## Petra717

> Viel mee, maar het er totaal geen zin in. Heb wel gedaan alsof ik het leuk vond en me amuseerde, dus ze hebben totaal niks gemerkt.
> Weet dat er mensen zijn die mij graag willen helpen, maar voorlopig los ik het wel nog alleen op. Wil soms wel graag praten met iemand, maar doe het dan toch niet. Niet iedereen begrijpt het en heb al eens een reactie gekregen van kvind dat wel raar hoor. Dan heb ik ook zoiets van ja laat ook maar. Hou het al zo lang vol, dus zal ik het deze week ook nog wel volhouden tot ik bij men huisarts kan. 
> 
> groetjes
> Becky


Heey Becky! 

Het is toch een positief punt dat het achteraf mee viel! Ik had ook totaal geen zin in me moeders 50e verjaardag, maar dat viel achteraf ook mee... 
Je houdt het al zo lang vol meid, zoals je zelf al zegt! Maar eens valt de emmer helemaal om, wacht alsjeblieft niet te lang met aankloppen. Ik heb ook al meer dan eens de reactie gekregen van k vind dat wel raar hoor... Ik heb het daarna ook jaren alleen gedaan! Tot dat de emmer bijna omviel... het is dichterbij dan je soms denk... Ik ben er nu pas achter dat ik te lang heb gewacht! Ik wens dat jouw niet! 
Natuurlijk zullen er altijd mensen zijn die je niet begrijpen en die het allemaal raar vinden, maar zij weten simpel weg niet hoe het is! Maar wat belangrijker is dat er mensen zijn die je wel begrijpen en die er voor je willen zijn! Deze zijn dichter bij je dan je in eerste instantie verwacht!!!!
Hou moed! en mocht je een dip zitten... Je weet me te vinden! Je kunt me altijd mailen!!!!

Liefs,
Petra

----------


## becky

Ik hou het nu al meer dan 2 jaar ongeveer alleen vol. Waarschijnlijk al te lang. Maar wil gewoon niemand lastig vallen. Ik weet dat ik op een gegeven moment gewoon zal instorten en dat het misschien zo lang niet meer zal duren. 

Het is lief dat ik je altijd mag mailen, maar je hebt zo ook wel genoeg aan je hoofd zonder dat ik je ook nog es lastig val met mijn problemen.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Ik hou het nu al meer dan 2 jaar ongeveer alleen vol. Waarschijnlijk al te lang. Maar wil gewoon niemand lastig vallen. Ik weet dat ik op een gegeven moment gewoon zal instorten en dat het misschien zo lang niet meer zal duren. 
> 
> Het is lief dat ik je altijd mag mailen, maar je hebt zo ook wel genoeg aan je hoofd zonder dat ik je ook nog es lastig val met mijn problemen.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Twee jaar is al een hele poos! Ik heb er zelf 4 jaar mee gewacht! En weetje ik was min of meer ingestort, maar ben er zelf min of meer uit geklommen, maar op de verkeerde manier! Ik weet hoe het is, en ik weet ook dat ik geen ander hetzelfde gun! dus jouw ook niet!!!! 
Dat ikzelf genoeg aan me hoofd heb, is geen geldig excuus om je verhaal niet bij mij kwijt te kunnen! En je valt me zeker niet lastig met je problemen!!!! In tegendeel! ik zou het juist fijn vinden om iets voor je te kunnen betekenen, al is het maar een luisterend oor, het kan toch soms zo fijn zijn! Trust me! 
De enige reden die telt, is dat je me niet vertrouwd of datje het zelf echt, echt niet wilt! 

Een vriendin van mij heeft mij laten vallen toen Antoine ziek was en overleed, het was nieuw en eng voor haar, ze begreep mij niet en wist niet was ze moest doen... dus besloot ze maar afstand te nemen, terwijl ik het liefst wou dat ze gewoon tegen me deed. toen zij 1,5 geleden haar oma verloor (haar eerste verlies van een dierbare) stond ik voor haar klaar! puur om het feit dat ik niet wilde dat zij mee zou maken wat ik mee had gemaakt. Zij is hier heel blij mee geweest en nog steeds kan zij haar ei kwijt bij mij en ik niet bij haar. en dat weten we beide, we vinden het fijn zo. Ik kan mij ei bij iemand anders kwijt. 

Schroom niet mocht je een luisterend oor of iets anders nodig hebben!!!!

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## becky

Het is niet dat ik je niet vertrouw. Ik ken je niet en dus kan je het ook niet later tegen mij gebruiken. Dus ik kan het wel zeggen. Denk dat het eerder is dat het ligt aan mijn denkwijze. En dat is het is mijn probleem, zal het wel zelf oplossen. Het is misschien raar, maar er zijn er zoveel die mij in vertrouwen nemen en die ik wel kan helpen, maar zelf kan ik dit niet. Ook al zou ik het willen. Het ligt gewoon aan mijn denkwijze en aan het weinige vertrouwen heb in de mensen die ik ken ( komt doordat ik vroeger gepest ben geweest en ook doordat mensen die ik iets in vertrouwen had gezegd, dit bij ruzies door hadden gezegd) Daardoor heb ik het nu heel moeilijk om mensen te vertrouwen. Maar zoals ik al gezegd heb, jij kent mij niet dus heb ik er geen problemen mee dat je dingen weet van mij. Dat klinkt mss allemaal heel raar en verwarrend

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Het is niet dat ik je niet vertrouw. Ik ken je niet en dus kan je het ook niet later tegen mij gebruiken. Dus ik kan het wel zeggen. Denk dat het eerder is dat het ligt aan mijn denkwijze. En dat is het is mijn probleem, zal het wel zelf oplossen. Het is misschien raar, maar er zijn er zoveel die mij in vertrouwen nemen en die ik wel kan helpen, maar zelf kan ik dit niet. Ook al zou ik het willen. Het ligt gewoon aan mijn denkwijze en aan het weinige vertrouwen heb in de mensen die ik ken ( komt doordat ik vroeger gepest ben geweest en ook doordat mensen die ik iets in vertrouwen had gezegd, dit bij ruzies door hadden gezegd) Daardoor heb ik het nu heel moeilijk om mensen te vertrouwen. Maar zoals ik al gezegd heb, jij kent mij niet dus heb ik er geen problemen mee dat je dingen weet van mij. Dat klinkt mss allemaal heel raar en verwarrend
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Lieve Becky, 

Ik wil je niets opdringen, maar wil gewoon niet dat je verder in de put raakt! 
Ik ben een buitenstaander, wat het miss makkelijker maakt om je verhaal te doen. Maar ik wil zeggen doe alleen waar je goed bij voelt! En in je eigen tempo! Sterkte!

Knuffel, 
Petra

ps. Heb je al eens gedacht aan cognitieve therapie?

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Becky,wat Petra zegt is helemaal waar....
Willen wij allemaal dat je niet verder in de put raakt,
op dit forum proberen we elkaar juist een beetje te helpen door onze ervaringen en 'miserie' uit te wisselen!!!
Hou moed,veel sterkte en hopelijk horen we snel weer iets van je hier!!!
liefs Agnes

----------


## becky

Die docente zou graag hebben dat ik naar een CGGZ ga. Maar ik zie dit absoluut niet zitten. Voor het moment heb ik zelf zoiets van waarom heb ik het verteld aan men dokter. Die trazolan helpt toch niet, dus kon ik het evengoed niet gezegd hebben. Veel verschil zou het niet uitgemaakt hebben want er is toch geen verbetering. Maar toch ga ik volgende week naar men dokter en iets anders vragen. Ik wil eigenlijk niet, maar ik verplicht het mezelf, want zo hou ik het ook niet veel langer uit.

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Die docente zou graag hebben dat ik naar een CGGZ ga. Maar ik zie dit absoluut niet zitten. Voor het moment heb ik zelf zoiets van waarom heb ik het verteld aan men dokter. Die trazolan helpt toch niet, dus kon ik het evengoed niet gezegd hebben. Veel verschil zou het niet uitgemaakt hebben want er is toch geen verbetering. Maar toch ga ik volgende week naar men dokter en iets anders vragen. Ik wil eigenlijk niet, maar ik verplicht het mezelf, want zo hou ik het ook niet veel langer uit.
> 
> groetjes
> becky


Goed van je dat je volgende week toch gaat! en idd je bent het verplicht aan jezelf! 
Niet alle anti-depressiva werken bij iedereen, soms moet je gewoon een aantal uitproberen voordat je een werkende te pakken hebt, dus gef neit op! je hebt goed aan gedaan om het te melden bij je arts!
Wat lijkt jouw dan wel iets? Hoe denk jij zelf verder te komen? Hoe denk jij je verhaal kwijt te kunnen? 

Weltrusten voor nu en sterkte!
Petra

----------


## becky

Heb vandaag mail gestuurd naar men docente. Heb gewoon geschreven dat ik deze week naar dr ga om iets anders te vragen en dat ik mij nu slechter voel. Meer heb ik niet geschreven. Wil haar ook niet ongerust maken. Misschien had ik wel alles moeten schrijven maar ja wil haar niet ongerust maken dus heb ik het maar vaag gehouden. Ze heeft al geantwoord en zegt dat het ook beter is dat ik terug ga want dat ik normaal na 9 weken al effect zou moeten hebben.

becky

----------


## Petra717

IK ben trots op je!!!

----------


## becky

> IK ben trots op je!!!


Versta echt niet waarom je trots bent hoor. Vind niet dat wat ik gedaan heb iets is om trots op te zijn. Moest ik haar nu alles verteld hebben dan mss wel. Maar nu totaal niet.

----------


## becky

hey petra,

hoe gaat het nu met jou?

groetjes
becky

----------


## Petra717

> Heb vandaag mail gestuurd naar men docente. Heb gewoon geschreven dat ik deze week naar dr ga om iets anders te vragen en dat ik mij nu slechter voel. Meer heb ik niet geschreven. Wil haar ook niet ongerust maken. Misschien had ik wel alles moeten schrijven maar ja wil haar niet ongerust maken dus heb ik het maar vaag gehouden. Ze heeft al geantwoord en zegt dat het ook beter is dat ik terug ga want dat ik normaal na 9 weken al effect zou moeten hebben.
> 
> becky


Lieve Becky, 

Ik ben trots op je omdat je toch voor jezelf hebt gekozen en een mail naar je docente heb gestuurd! Ben nog meer trots op je! want je ben ook nog naar de dokter gegaan! Goed zo meid! je mag jezelf rustig op de eerste plaats zetten! 

Het is alweer een tijdje geleden dat dat ik op het forum was, ben benieuwd hoe het nu gaat met je antie-depressiva en het contact met je docente? En natuurlijk niet te vergeten, het alle belangrijkste! hoe het met jouw zelf gaat!!

Je vroeg hoe het meet mij ging... Met mij gaat het met vlagen. Mag zo naar het ziekenhuis, voor operatie :Frown: . Zag er eerst nieet echt tegen op, maar sinds zaterdag avond is dat wel anders. De risico's kruipen maken plaats voor mijn rust:S. Hoop gewoon dat alles goed zal gaan. Heb mijn docente voor de vakantie eindelijk weer eens gesproken, blijkt dat ze ontslag heeft genomen en alleen dit schooljaar nog op school is, dat kwam totaal onverwachts en op een bagger moment. Positief is dat ik lekker heb gewerkt deze week :Smile:  en dat mijn overleden buurjongentje veel bij mij was de afgelopen weken :Smile:  :Smile: . 

Becky zet 'm op! heel veel sterkte met alles en een dikke knuffel! 
Tot snel! 
Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

> hey,
> 
> Ja, het gaat bergaf. Ik zie het niet echt zitten om heel erg veel bij men dr te gaan hoor. Veel zeg ik daar toch niet. 
> 
> Mijn docente weet eigenlijk niet hoe het nu echt gaat. Deze week ga ik er nog eens mee gaan praten. Weet nog niet of ik het wel zal zeggen hoe het nu echt is, of dat ik het ga nuanceren. Wil niet dat ze zich zorgen maakt. Dus weet het nog niet echt. 
> 
> Over therapie, ik weet dat dat het beste zou zijn voor mij, maar ik zie dit echt niet zitten. Momenteel weet ik niet echt veel meer, maja.
> 
> becky


Door je jezelf bloot te stellen, zul je pas echt accepteren hoe ver je heen bent! En dat je echt eraan wilt werken!!!
Enja daarvoor moet je anderen, - voor je gevoel - lastig mee vallen en ze bezorgd maken. Maar wees nou eens eerlijk, zou die onbezorgdheid terrecht zijn? JA! Maar wat als je het jouw nou echt zou helpen!!!! Heb het er alsjeblieft voor over! geloof in jezelf! 
Het is een soort van drempel die je over moet voor therapie! Ik ben de drempel over gestapt - heeft bij mij heel lang geduurt - maar nu ik er over heen ben gaat alles veel makkelijker, ook de extra hulp die ik nodig blijk te hebben! Ik kan je nergens tot dwingen maar hoop echt dat je voor jezelf kiest! Dat je niet niet veel bij dr wil zitten begrijp ik! maar het heeft ook geen zin als je niets los laat! Als jij je mond niet open doet, kan hij je ook niet helpen!! Waarom vraag je niet om een doorverwijzing naar een therapeut, omdat je bij hem toch niet open kaart kan spelen!! Dit is erg moeilijk! I Know believe me! 
Bij mijn huisarts vertik ik het ook om mijn verhaal eruit te gooien, ik heb totaal geen vertrouwen in hem! hij weet niet eens dat ik in therapie zit! het enige dat hij weet is dat ik een mindere periode heb gehad met de rechtszaak, toen kreeg ik diazepam - waar ik enorm vergeetachtig van werd enzelfs dingen volledig ben vergeten!- verder weet hij nog een stukje wat hij weet van mijn KNO arts...
Mijn gevoel van vertrouwen is er niet bij hem, en blijkbaar heb jij dat ook niet! Als dit zo is! vraag ajb doorverwijzing aan naar een therapeut! of ga naar een andere dr!!! Kom voor jezelf op meid! je wilt toch ook dat het beter gaat??? 
Kom dan voor jezelf op, overwin je angsten - desnoods zet je verstand daarvoor even op nul- en ga ervoor! 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Becky, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Ik maak me een beetje zorgen om je... 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## becky

Het gaat totaal niet goed. Ben vrijdag gekraakt dankzij een lk. Dusja is dat er ook nog es bijgekomen. 

Je moet je geen zorgen maken om mij hoor.

Becky

----------


## Petra717

> Het gaat totaal niet goed. Ben vrijdag gekraakt dankzij een lk. Dusja is dat er ook nog es bijgekomen. 
> 
> Je moet je geen zorgen maken om mij hoor.
> 
> Becky


Vrijdag gekraakt dankzij een Ik?? wat bedoel je daarmee? 

petra

----------


## becky

> Vrijdag gekreekt dankzij een Ik?? wat bedoel je daarmee? 
> 
> petra


Heb de vrijdagmiddag ne ganse middag zitten wenen en zag het totaal niet meer zitten dankzij die lk.

----------


## Petra717

bedankt voor je uitgebreide uitleg!

----------


## becky

heb de verklaring van sommige dingen uitgelegd. Bekan is bijna dat was ik nog vergeten te verklaren

----------


## Petra717

Dankje! 

Hoe kom je eignelijks aan die vreemde woorden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ? 

Knuffe,
petra

----------


## becky

dialect en mijn eigen afkortingen. Vergeet da soms omdat ik die zoveel gebruik dat ik er niet meer over nadenk dat andere die niet verstaan

becky

----------


## Petra717

nou ik vraag ze gewoon hoor!

----------


## becky

ok das heel goed. ik heb je geaccepteerd  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

> ok das heel goed. ik heb je geaccepteerd


heb het ontdekt jah! 

knuff!

----------


## becky

Ben vandaag dus naar die cgg geweest. Kvoel mij nu slechter dan ooit. Ze willen dak naar een ander ga. Tis gewoon 1 en al miserie. Der zit een gans verhaal aan vast, maar ik heb geen zin om het nu al op te schrijven, mss dat ik het later nog es opschrijf.

Tis weeral es een tegenslag. Maar tot nu toe heb ik het altijd overleefd, dus zal ik deze ook wel overleven zeker

becky

----------


## becky

De kans wordt alsmaar groter dat ik men jaar opnieuw moet doen, volgende week als ik men punten weet van men stage zal ik het ongeveer al weten. Want als die slecht is, mag ik het vergeten. Als het zo is, zal het een serieuse klop zijn, ook al heb ik er mij al wat bij neergelegd. Ik ben ook serieus moe, vooral door men stage, daardoor loop ik wat emotioneler en kan ik dus ook minder verdragen. Ik gedraag mij heel vrolijk enz op stage, maar het kost mij heel veel energie. Maar het moet anders zou ik er commentaar op krijgen. 

Ik wil gewoon terug gelukkig zijn, maar dat zie ik eigenlijk nooit gebeuren. Voor het moment lijk ik heel gelukkig voor iedereen, maar vanbinnen voel ik mij elke dag slechter, maar dat toon ik gewoon niet meer. Ik toon het enkel als ik naar men psycholoog gaat en dan ben ik nog redelijk gesloten en ben ik soms nog oppervlakkig in men antwoorden. Ik praat gewoon niet graag over men gevoelens en men gedachten en dat moet ik juist doen als ik terug gelukkig wil worden. Het is gewoon momenteel te moeilijk en het kost mij zoveel energie. Op sommige momenten wil ik het gewoon opgeven, ben ik direct van alles verlost. Voorlopig zet ik nog effe door, maar voor hoelang ik dat nog kan doen, dat weet ik niet.

becky

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Becky, 

Als aller eerst wil ik zeggen dat ik het heel dapper vind dat je hier toch even je verhaal post. Hoe ver je open stelt! *Je ziet zelf in hoe ver je komt/bent.* Je geeft zelf aan hoe je over komt, hoe sterk je je masker draagt en dat je alleen de psycholoog je eigen toch een beetje open stelt. Maar er is een begin! 

Ik denk dat het erkennen hoe het met je gaat, voor je eigen, hoe je overkomt en je eigen langszaam laten zien (minder gesloten t.o. je psycholoog) en je bereidheid om te vechten, de eerste grote stap zijn op vooruit gang!!!

Wat betreft je jaar misschien over...
Het lijkt nu wel balen, je hebt je ergens ookal bij neergelegt. Dat jaartje extra maakt niets uit. Want wat is belangrijker, je studie in gewenste tijd afronden of je eigen weer goed en veilig kunnen voelen... 
Je studie kost je nu zoveel energie, dat je er op deze manier onderdoor gaat. 
Mocht het zover komen om het jaar over te mogen doen, gebruik de tijd dan om aan jezelf te werken. Probeer je zelf open te stellen, je masker af te zetten, het geluk hervinden in leven! Laat de druk van school even zakken..

Probeer aan te geven bij je psycholoog dat je wilt vechten, maar dat je neit weet hoe lang je dit nog vol houdt! Probeer zo open mogelijk te zijn. Denk eraan dat je psycholoog iemand is die je kan en wil helpen, en dat alleen kan waarneer jij dat ook wilt en je open stelt! Vertrouw erop dat hij/zij zich houdt aan haar beroepsgeheim, het zal dus niet de wereld over gaan. 

Ik hoop dat je iets aan me woorden hebt... 

Een warme knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Becky, 

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 

Dikke Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## becky

Ik ben in therapie al bijna een half jaar ofzo. Het helpt wel, maar ik weet dat het nog een lange tijd zal duren voor ik kan stoppen met therapie enz. Ik moet dus mijn jaar opnieuw doen. Ik ben al begonnen met mijn jaar opnieuw te doen. Het is een raar systeem bij mij, dus in februari ben ik begonnen met mijn jaar over te doen. 

Momenteel ben ik heel moe en ik loop ook wat ambetant. Maar dat is waarschijnlijk doordat ik nog een beetje ziek ben. Voor de rest gaat het wel, dus het gaat de goede kant op denk ik.

Misschien dat ik de volgende keer wat meer schrijf, ik heb er momenteel niet zoveel zin in om ook maar iets te schrijven. 
Becky

----------

